# enviroshake



## jmbaker3

I have a 75 square cedar perfection roof, on 1 x 4 skip sheathing. Looking to replace and considering enviroshake, with 1/2 plywood applied over the skip sheathing, etc. Anyone have experience with this product and can offer some advice. thank you.


----------



## Mr Latone

That is a nice looking house. How old is the roof on it now? It doesn't look as though it needs replacing to me.

It is hard to get accurate info on the expected performance of synthetic roof materials such as Enviroshake, they haven't been around long enough.

Enviroshake and other synthetics are user friendly for qualified installers. There will be some flashing/siding issues to be addressed due to the increased thickness of the deck and the new roof.

Davinci is another very nice looking synthetic to consider.

The results will be completely dependent upon the experience and ability of the installer.


----------



## jmbaker3

House now is 22 years old...photo goes back a good number of years. Perfection shingles are in bad shape now and losing them every time we get a good wind. personally I'd do an asphalt but can't convince the community. Some homes now have eco-star on top and it really looks like plastic. I understand the flashing issues about the dormers and chimneys, etc...not to mention the plywood deck sitting above the fascia.


----------



## Mr Latone

Well to your original post, I have not done Enviroshake, but have done other synthetics. My other post is dead on as for as service life.

I completely understand the plastic look, but I believe these products will weather like everything else does and will eventually become duller and 'chalk' somewhat.

The concern for life expectancy from my viewpoint is whether they will continue to lay flat or will they curl.

Although you may be persuaded one way or another and develop an opinion, you cannot get a definitive answer about service life. It does not exist.

You will spend the money to roof the home whether you choose real wood or a synthetic. I would think the initial cost difference would be $25-$40K more for a synthetic. The cost over the long haul depends not only on the actual performance of the synthetic you might choose, but the potential value of money spent over the known (20 years) service life of wood. $40K over 20 years @ 6% would be over $125K, which should pay for another roof at that time.

I believe my numbers are round enough to avoid actually pricing the job, but realistic enough to help form an opinion. I hope it helps.


----------



## jmbaker3

Mr Latone said:


> Well to your original post, I have not done Enviroshake, but have done other synthetics. My other post is dead on as for as service life.
> 
> I completely understand the plastic look, but I believe these products will weather like everything else does and will eventually become duller and 'chalk' somewhat.
> 
> The concern for life expectancy from my viewpoint is whether they will continue to lay flat or will they curl.
> 
> Although you may be persuaded one way or another and develop an opinion, you cannot get a definitive answer about service life. It does not exist.
> 
> You will spend the money to roof the home whether you choose real wood or a synthetic. I would think the initial cost difference would be $25-$40K more for a synthetic. The cost over the long haul depends not only on the actual performance of the synthetic you might choose, but the potential value of money spent over the known (20 years) service life of wood. $40K over 20 years @ 6% would be over $125K, which should pay for another roof at that time.
> 
> I believe my numbers are round enough to avoid actually pricing the job, but realistic enough to help form an opinion. I hope it helps.


Thanks...but where are you getting the 6% figure?


----------



## Mr Latone

jmbaker3 said:


> Thanks...but where are you getting the 6% figure?


It was just an arbitrary rate of return. If you looked historically at 10 year t-bills over the last 20 years, I would estimate the average rate was about 6%. Currently that example is 2.9%, but there are decent dividend paying equities which pay near 6% and have potential for equity appreciation as well 

e.g. AT&T (T), Verizon (VZ)


I am not suggesting these as investments, just putting some support behind my comments.


----------

